# Ballad of the Fourth Company



## Colmarr (Jun 16, 2011)

While talking with one of my players (who will be taking the Yerasol Veteran theme), he expressed interest in the portion of the theme that mentions war poets memorialising the conflict.

To help flesh out his backstory, I prepared this for him*:



> *The Ballad of the Fourth Company*
> 
> Just one mile, just one mile,
> Just one mile onward,
> ...



I'm not quite happy with the references to 'hell', but I don't know enough about Zeitgeist philosophy yet to replace them. The skyseer preview doesn't include a hell-analogue.

Feel free to use it in your Zeitgeist campaigns..

*Shh! Don't tell Tennyson.


----------



## Riastlin (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome!  Would definitely XP you if it were not for the regularity with which you make quality contributions to the site.  

Things like this are what I both love and hate about DM'ing and world building.  I love it because it helps make the world feel that much more real, but I hate it because I can never seem to find enough time.


----------



## benfromidaho (Jul 6, 2011)

This is awesome content.  This is the sort of stuff my players eat up.  Once we roll up characters, I'll be sure to add some content of my own to the pool.


----------

